# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Tự chế máy bơm (DIY PUMP)

## diy1102

> trục Y thì okies
> x thì có vấn đề, cụ jog các tốc độ có smooth ko, ko smooth thì chình smooth trim, ko được phải check lại L của motor để kiếm điện áp chạy thik hợp
> 
> b.r


Cụ chờ lúc nữa em đang úp cái video test cuối cùng. Chạy mach3 thì em k vấn đề gì cụ ạ.
Ps: chờ up video spam cái pump em DIY lâu rồi cho máy tính giờ lại lôi ra làm tản nhiệt cho step hehe



Kích thước 40x60, công xuất tối đa 32w, lưu lượng 1000l/h, hihi loại dùng cho máy tính nên k có chuyện dùng pớt đâu ạ, dùng pớt nó hỏng là toi cả giàn máy thính.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, culitruong, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

> Cụ chờ lúc nữa em đang úp cái video test cuối cùng. Chạy mach3 thì em k vấn đề gì cụ ạ.
> Ps: chờ up video spam cái pump em DIY lâu rồi cho máy tính giờ lại lôi ra làm tản nhiệt cho step hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Kích thước 40x60, công xuất tối đa 32w, lưu lượng 1000l/h, hihi loại dùng cho máy tính nên k có chuyện dùng pớt đâu ạ, dùng pớt nó hỏng là toi cả giàn máy thính.


Bác Kiên cho em hỏi, bác DIY cái đó hết bao nhiêu? Em đang cần 2 cái pump như thế

----------


## diy1102

> Bác Kiên cho em hỏi, bác DIY cái đó hết bao nhiêu? Em đang cần 2 cái pump như thế


Loại này dùng cho máy tính chay 24/24 nhỏ gọn, an toàn, điện 12v nên DIY cũng khoảng 400k.
Ps: chú dùng mục đích gì? Bơm này áp lớn hơn bơm bể cá cùng lưu lượng.

----------


## emptyhb

> Loại này dùng cho máy tính chay 24/24 nhỏ gọn, an toàn, điện 12v nên DIY cũng khoảng 400k.
> Ps: chú dùng mục đích gì? Bơm này áp lớn hơn bơm bể cá cùng lưu lượng.


Em lắp vào raditor để giải nhiệt spindle. Thích dùng nguồn 12v cho an toàn.

----------

diy1102

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy em đặt hàng anh làm, anh có nhận làm giúp em không?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## emptyhb

Em đang có 1 cái, nhưng lưu lượng nhỏ, bơm yếu quá.

----------


## diy1102

Cái này dùng rad thì đúng bài rồi. Thế dùng rad loại gì? DIY thì ok.
Cho xem cái ảnh pump của chú xem nào?

----------


## emptyhb

Rai 240mm, 2 quạt. Pump em 500l/h thôi, giải nhiệt 1 spindle thì ok, giờ em muốn làm cái pump mạnh hơn để giải nhiệt 2 spindile
Dùng ống 8mm anh à.

----------


## diy1102

Nhờ ad chuyển bài từ đầu trang 3 sang box khác cho pù hợp với ạ.

----------


## solero

Cụ chụp ảnh + thuyết minh để anh em biết và học hỏi làm theo chứ nhìn mỗi video chả biết cụ làm cái máy bơm bằng gì và như nào cả.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ chụp ảnh + thuyết minh để anh em biết và học hỏi làm theo chứ nhìn mỗi video chả biết cụ làm cái máy bơm bằng gì và như nào cả.


Sr cụ, cái này em làm cách đây hơn năm rồi, chính vì mấy món này mà em mới DIY CNC nên em k có ảnh quá trình làm.
Đợt này em diy bằng cnc e sẽ giới thiệu chi tiết ạ.

----------


## imechavn

Loại này chạy điện DC à, động cơ loại gì vậy? , thấy các loại bơm làm mát cho máy CNC, tiện, phay, bơm bể cá đều dùng điện AC có thể chạy được trong thời gian dài.

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhcos

Thêm chút hình ảnh chi tiết đi bác, mình xài bơm hồ cá để bơm nước tưới nguội, nhưng sợ điện rò lắm, giờ xài 12/24v an toàn hơn.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cái này là động cơ BLDC ạ, không pải chổi than.
Chi tiết em đang tìm lại các ảnh cũ rồi úp sau.
Ps: cái này so với bể cá thì k lợi về kinh tế hehe nhưng em thích DIY với lại nó dùng 12v an toàn hơn, và nó sẽ tăng tốc nếu cái nó làm mát nóng hơn à nha.

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## imechavn

Tức là tự nó có thể tăng tốc khi vật cần làm mát nóng hơn nhiệt độ đặt? hay bác phải thêm cái mạch trung gian nữa?

----------


## ít nói

> Tức là tự nó có thể tăng tốc khi vật cần làm mát nóng hơn nhiệt độ đặt? hay bác phải thêm cái mạch trung gian nữa?


cái này làm thêm ít mạch nhỏ là được mà cụ. tuy nhiên nếu em làm thì em cũng ko tự tin lắp nó lên cnc . sợ ngoách cái là toi

----------


## culitruong

Nhìn cái máy bơm này chợt nhớ lại hơn chục năm trước hí hoáy một cái hòn non bộ cở cái laptop, trên đó có 1 cái bơm bắng ngón tay cái tặng người yeu.

 L.A ơ!i em còn nhớ chăng ?

Nhiều khi tớ củng phục mình thật. 

Tự dưng nôi hứng xì pam, mặc kệ tớ các bác cứ tiếp tục kỹ thuật của các bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Nhìn cái máy bơm này chợt nhớ lại hơn chục năm trước hí hoáy một cái hòn non bộ cở cái laptop, trên đó có 1 cái bơm bắng ngón tay cái tặng người yeu.
> 
>  L.A ơ!i em còn nhớ chăng ?
> 
> Nhiều khi tớ củng phục mình thật. 
> 
> Tự dưng nôi hứng xì pam, mặc kệ tớ các bác cứ tiếp tục kỹ thuật của các bác


Thế bác thanks em chưa?

----------


## culitruong

> Thế bác thanks em chưa?


Con vợ tớ mà đọc được, nhà tớ có bị sập là tại bác đấy nhé, ở đó mà còn thank.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Kaka mà bài đã viết ra là k sửa đc.
Thời trai trẻ ai chả nhiều lần trót dại bác sao pải xoắn.

----------


## diy1102

Em giới thiệu sơ qua về cơ cấu cái pump của em. Nói chay thỗi a tìm lại k thấy. Mai mốt diy cho bác emty em sẽ chụp.
Động cơ là BLDC, chạy 12v, điều tốc bằng cảm biến nhiệt, hoặc đầu vào 0-3v như kiểu các bác điều khiển biến tần ấy.
Cánh bơm được đổ bằng compsit buồng bơm cách ly hoàn toàn với động cơ, dẫn động giữa động cơ và cánh máy bơm bằng ly hợp từ. Pần buồng bơm bằng mica, thân bơm em cũng b mica luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

loại này đúng a toàn hơn loại 220v , trước em tính dùng loại bơm cao áp trong máy lọc nước nhưng nó chạy cả ngày thì nóng quá , có khi bác DIY mầy đống này bán luôn cho ae cho gọn đi , em đặt bác 2 cái  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> loại này đúng a toàn hơn loại 220v , trước em tính dùng loại bơm cao áp trong máy lọc nước nhưng nó chạy cả ngày thì nóng quá , có khi bác DIY mầy đống này bán luôn cho ae cho gọn đi , em đặt bác 2 cái


Ối gom hàng đi em làm luôn thể. Giờ có cnc rồi diy sẽ ngon hơn, không pải đổ khuân thạch cao, com pô xít nữa hehe
Nhưng e nói trước đồ diy này k rẻ đâu nha.

----------


## imechavn

Thấy có một bọn bổ cái máy bơm tương tự ra thấy nó thế này:


bọn này thì công suất nhỏ hơn của bác chủ!

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, nhatson, writewin

----------


## diy1102

Loại này khỏe hơn ạ:

----------

imechavn, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> Loại này khỏe hơn ạ:


con này có mà vãi cả tiền, bơm D5 thì phải haiz

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> con này có mà vãi cả tiền, bơm D5 thì phải haiz


Chuẩn D5 ạ. Giá thì tùy, nhưng tầm củ rưỡi trở lên.
Con này đi với rad 360 bằng đồng thì hiệu năng k pải bàn.

----------


## huanpt

Lâu lắm rồi mÌnh mua cái bơm hóa chất trong bãi chừng 100k, ly hợp từ, có điều 110v.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hi trong sì gon có nhiều loại SANSO mà ae chơi thủy sinh hay chơi 24V, nhưng lưu lượng thấp ạ:



Như đó là thời cách đây 1 năm rồi. Bi giờ biết và có CNC rồi DIY ngon hơn.
Ps: cái này bọn em hay xài cho máy tính thôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

diy bơm khá nguy hiểm đó ạ. spindle lão hóa ( bi nó mòn kém sinh nhiệt cao) bơm áp ko đủ rất nóng còn mới thì em chơi con 5w cũng mát . khi nó già rồi lấy 35w mới thấy mát

----------


## emptyhb

Nói chung em thấy dùng bơm 12v vấn an toàn, máy thì toàn sắt với nhôm, lỡ dò 220v ra thì... không ngồi đây để chém được với các bác

----------


## ít nói

> Nói chung em thấy dùng bơm 12v vấn an toàn, máy thì toàn sắt với nhôm, lỡ dò 220v ra thì... không ngồi đây để chém được với các bác


gớm mình lên 24 v rồi xài bơm kagaroo đủ áp mà bền hihi 200k cái này pác nghĩ sao

----------


## emptyhb

Em không nghĩ gì  :Stick Out Tongue: , em không muốn dùng 24v vì máy CNC của em có dùng 12v cho quạt, bơm, cảm biến. Còn nguồn đang dùng 68v của leadshine.

----------


## diy1102

> diy bơm khá nguy hiểm đó ạ. spindle lão hóa ( bi nó mòn kém sinh nhiệt cao) bơm áp ko đủ rất nóng còn mới thì em chơi con 5w cũng mát . khi nó già rồi lấy 35w mới thấy mát


Tất nhiên, cài gì cũng phải khấu hao chứ bác. Pump này em DIY sử dụng cho máy tính cũng 24/24 không kém gì các bác CNC gỗ. Mà BLDC cũng chính là loại chuyên dùng cho máy tính sẻver ợ.

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình là bác làm xong pump chưa? cuối tuần em xuống Hà Nội giải ngố rồi tiện qua lấy luôn

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

ok, cuối tuần có hàng cho cụ ạ.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

> gớm mình lên 24 v rồi xài bơm kagaroo đủ áp mà bền hihi 200k cái này pác nghĩ sao


Em mua cục này cũ có 250k to gấp 10 lần cái của cụ:

----------

